# [SOLVED] Building Home Theater PC?



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi,

We moved recently and sold our television. But we also need a new computer, and I thought wouldn't be great if I could build a PC that we could surf the net, do taxes on, online school, a game here and there but nothing high end, but also watch our Blue Ray collection, NETFLIX, HULU, Etc... And hook up a nice sound system to it for MP3 playing for parties... maybe do a little amateur photo and video editing.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

A great place to start would be here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html

The $800 Intel build should do what you need quite well.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

That would be a nice build But I would replace the motherboard with a micro-atx or itx for a smaller case to fit into a nice small case for HTPC use. I would also change the GPU to something like a GTX 750ti or R7 260x.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Thanks Master Chief! I guess my largest source of ignorance is setting it up to play my Blue Ray stuff, home theater hookups, etc... 

I've had issues in the past playing Blue Ray stuff because I was dumb and purchased crappy equipment that then they wanted me to buy all these codex or something.... but this has been a while also.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Well, do you want a Blu-ray system that is standalone or just a single Blu-ray player in the PC?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

If you don't want to build, these are ready made for the job: ZOTAC ZBOX nano AQ02: ZOTAC - It's time to play!


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Master Chief, thank you for your help. This shows my ignorance. I assumed I had to have one installed in the system, but a stand alone would be great. Do I need a special Blue Ray player? Special Video Card? etc.?
Also, I'm looking at the $1000.00 intel build just to kick it up a notch. thanks.

Oh, and thanks Panther, but I like building them. This will be my 5th computer build and all of the four I built are still running like a top.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

What I am speaking of, is a set top box that has built in Wi-Fi for Netflix, Hulu, and others:

Samsung BDJ5700ZA Streaming WiFi BuiltIn Bluray Player Black BD-J5700ZA - Best Buy


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Got it, build my system and set it up in the living room for computer stuff, but have a monitor that can run both off the Computer and the Blueray Player? Sorry, if these are really noob questions


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Here's a better idea:

Grab the PC you like, install Windows, etc. Use this built-in drive here to run your Blu-rays:

ASUS Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black Blu-ray Drive - Newegg.com

Then use something like this to control it from the couch:

Illuminated Living-Room HTPC Keyboard K830 - Logitech


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Awesome! I like it. I would hug you but, this is just a forums so THANK YOU. I'll work on the build, but I did notice that the SeaSonic SSR-650RM 650W @ $94.99 was out of stock on Newegg, any other suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

This will do as a replacement:

XFX TS Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W SLI CrossFire 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Almost done. With the OEM Blue Ray player, I will need some blue ray software correct? I plan on using Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

No, it will just play in the software you choose to use. Windows Media Player is default.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

While Windows Media is currently supported in W8.1 Pro, it is not in Windows 10 and will not be available.
Third Party software will be required if you "upgrade".


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Thank you again everyone! I've ordered my new computer. This one is for the wife and kids, so they will be very pleased once it is up and running.

Now for monitor selection. In my mind, I want a monitor that can be used for computer work, but also play some great Blue-Ray. We are not looking for big and huge, but large enough to watch from the coach 8 feet away and not go blind trying to type up that term paper... Suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

I would HIGHLY recommend this one here then:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-23-6-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor-S24E360HL/dp/B00TR0576G/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

You need blu ray software, it should come with the bluray disk drive. I've had problems with blu rays not playing on my blu ray player. I think I had to rip the movie so I could watch it on my PC. I remember the movie being The lego movie.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone. All parts are ordered and on their way. Special Thanks to MasterChief. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Keep us updated! :smile:


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Just waiting on the Video Card now, it was late leaving and won't be here till the 9th. I'll update with pics and everything once I get it done.
Thank you again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Looking forward to the pictures. :smile:


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

I finally received my video card today and was I disappointed. Evidently, newegg has third party sellers and I purchased the Vid card from Action Packaged Inc and they sent me an obviously used item. It had a sticker on it that said used, the box was torn and taped and it even had stickers on it from another online retailer. I'm waiting to hear back on my refund, I may have to challenge it with the CC company if they want to charge their restocking fee, but almost $600 for a used Video Card, no thank you... So until then, I guess I need to find the card somewhere else or equivalent or better....


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

I doubt they would charge you restocking fees as it's clearly their error. If you paid for new and received used then i would figure that's some form of fraud, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Will this be a good replacement in my current build?

EVGA 04G-P4-2974-KR GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card 

Or maybe that one is too much for my build...?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Wow, surprised that happened. They shouldn't charge a restocking fee and complain like mad if they do. :wink:

You got the 650W PSU? Then yes, the GTX 970 you linked will work just fine.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

I figured I would get the back plate after reading some reviews, which one will do?

EVGA GTX 970 Backplate ACX 2.0Model 100-BP-0972-B9

EVGA GTX 970 SSC Backplate ACX 2.0+Model 100-BP-3973-B9


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

In that case, why not grab this:

ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support G-SYNC Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Update, after a bad review on newegg and a phone call to newegg about their third party's service, I was finally contacted by the third party regarding receiving a used product. They apologized profusely and gave me the used part for free with a full refund if I would email newegg and have the review removed.
So that is what I did, I wonder what kind of shape this used one is in. I'll probably test it out and keep it for backup, because I ordered GTX 970 anyways, lol...

Still waiting for that video card and then I'll get to work and post pics.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Worked out in your favor! Great news.

It does act as a nice backup card, which is nice.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Bench test good!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Excellent! Now time for Windows and the installation of programs and updates.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Everything is up and operational and I have a happy wife.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Close up!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building Home Theater PC?*

Looking good! Good job on the cable management! :smile:

Enjoy!


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Fantastic. Now that you have a techsupport recommended system, take some high res photographs of the system and post it right here. They take a lot of pride here with the work put into the build guide and they will be very happy for you to show of your system there.

Kudos on a very nice build! :thumb:


----------

